# Plant Grape or Black Currant?



## gird123 (Feb 3, 2011)

We live on an acre in Carson City, Nevada. Our growing zone is 5. I was going to plant about 16 Frontenac , but after reading Wade's post about Black Currant I'm tempted to plant those instead. What would all of you do?

Thank you,

Nate


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 3, 2011)

you have room to plant both

or

you could get some wine and fruit from both...find a way to source it and taste it and make some wine and see for yourself before you go to planting


----------



## gird123 (Feb 3, 2011)

Of course that is a great idea.

Should I try Vintner’s Harvest?
http://www.midwestsupplies.com/black-currant-vintner-s-harvest-fruit-bases.html

Where could I get Frontenac? Is there a red grape for my climate?


----------



## robie (Feb 3, 2011)

Al is right. You can plant a lot of both on one acre. I think one acre of grape vines can produce somewhere between 3 and 7 tons of grapes, depending on a lot of factors, of course!

You have room for both.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 3, 2011)

Black Currants have a very concentrated flavor and you may like them or not. It doesn't take as many pounds of currants as it does a gallon of grape wine. If you factor that in, they would yield about the same amount of wine per acre. I prefer grapes myself as I find them a lot easier to pick- but then I have acres of them to pick. I find the currants very tedious to pick. I prefer the grapes so much so that I am the one that gave Wade all his black currants. 

Grapes have a huge yield potential. Even with thinning, I can get 7-10 tons of grapes to ripen per acre. If you don't tend them as much, go with 3 or 4 tons per acre.

You can buy Frontenac grape vines from Double A Vineyard or Northeast Vine Supply. I have no idea where you could buy the grapes in Nevada.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 3, 2011)

I love my Black Currants but like Rich said they are a PITA to pick. You should try a 3 gallon batch though to see if you like it before planting them. The Vintners Harvest 3 gallon recipe makes an awesome Black Currant wine. Back down on the sugar in that recipe about 3-4 lbs and test it and adjust up if needed For some reason it always seems like those numbers are way too high on sugar so use your hydro.


----------



## Arne (Feb 3, 2011)

Never tried the black currant, but if you have room plant a few reds too. I have a little row, probably about 25 foot long. Can get at least enough currants for a full flavor 10 gal. They are a pain to pick, tho. In my opinion, the picking really isn't so bad, but the cleaning and desteming are a pain in my back, leaning over the sink. Didn't seem like it last summer, but now they are really good. Have to look at my notes, but if you like, will see how many pounds per gal I used. Arne.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 3, 2011)

I used about 5-6 lbs per gallon on mine.


----------



## gird123 (Feb 3, 2011)

Is there a better red grape for my climate to consider?


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 3, 2011)

the better red? try starting w which one(s) you like to drink? what would that be and what zone are you in?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 3, 2011)

Is in zone 5


----------



## gird123 (Feb 3, 2011)

I guess by better I mean is there one you(or anyone) prefers, that you think would work well in a dry hot climate with a short growing season. I have read that Frontenac is acidic with a short season. I tried a Frontenac wine that was locally grown that was a little acidic. I have heard that Tahoe ridge winery is having good success with Frontenac, but very little success with the traditionals, like Merlot, cab, and etc. 

Last summer I planted 6 king of the north from Lowes at 0.25 each. I have read that they make a wine similar to concord or labrusca type which i don't even know what that means. I have a welch's/concord wine going now to see if i like it. 

I like almost all dry red wines. Cabernet sauvignon, Merlot, Zin, recently had a few barbaras that were great. Saw tooth in Idaho has an awesome Zin.

I have about 15 raspberries going as well.

rambled a little, sorry about that.


----------



## gird123 (Feb 12, 2011)

The wife and i went to Tahoe Ridge Winery for diner and a tasting last night. The food was good and the wine was great. They have a locally grown Frontenac 80% and petite sirah that was very good.


----------



## Arne (Feb 12, 2011)

Finally looked it up. I used 25 lb. currants for 5 gal. Arne.


----------



## gird123 (Feb 12, 2011)

How many plants to get 25 lbs? "I have a little row, probably about 25 foot long." so like a hedge?

So wade does 3 lbs per gal and you did 5 lbs per gal. So I want to plant enough plants to be able to do approx 5 gallons of wine each year. So between 18 and 25 lbs. On my to do list is the Vintner's Harvest Black Currant. I will try this as soon as i have an empty carboy.


----------



## Arne (Feb 13, 2011)

Mine have dbeen there long enought they kinda look like a hedge. They grow about waist high and are pretty thick. It has been a long time ago, butI bet we planted 10 or 12 plants. i believe off my little row you could get at least enough berries for 10 gal. I got tired of picking them with the 25 lbs. I made wine with them the year before with 3 lb. to the gal and it came out pretty good too. They are pretty flavorful, and from what I have been reading the black ones have more flavor than the reds. Get some planted, get em growing and start making wine. lol,, Arne.


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 20, 2011)

plant elderberries and red raspberries....

You blend them in various percentages and get something very much like a grape wine. Oak goes well too.

Funny, everyone has their favorites!

Debbie


----------



## Brian (Mar 21, 2011)

gird123 said:


> How many plants to get 25 lbs? "I have a little row, probably about 25 foot long." so like a hedge?
> 
> So wade does 3 lbs per gal and you did 5 lbs per gal. So I want to plant enough plants to be able to do approx 5 gallons of wine each year. So between 18 and 25 lbs. On my to do list is the Vintner's Harvest Black Currant. I will try this as soon as i have an empty carboy.



Hey Gird just a bit of advice if you are using vntner's harvest, make the 3 gallon batch. If you make the full 5 gallons it is quite thin. Also like Wade says use your hydrometer instead of just adding the sugar like the instructions say. You will get a much better quality this way..


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 21, 2011)

I wouldn't make the thin version either. Always go with the med to full bodied recipes.
In this case, they aren't just trying to sell more product... but it WILL taste better!


Debbie


----------



## gird123 (Mar 21, 2011)

Cool I have not got around to this yet, but when I do I will do the 3 gal. I'm still doing a lot of reading about possible things to grow locally before I start ordering different fruits. 

I think I have found local wild elderberries that makes me very excited.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 22, 2011)

Not all of the Vintners Harvest products are good. Some are and some are weak even in the 3 gallon recipe. The Black Currant is very good IMO!


----------



## Brian (Mar 22, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Not all of the Vintners Harvest products are good. Some are and some are weak even in the 3 gallon recipe. The Black Currant is very good IMO!




I agree with wade on the strength of these. I made a Kiwi and a Strawberry and neither was very impressive even at the 3 gal recipe level. I mixed them and hope that over the next year the flavor will come forward.. We will see.. If I was to do it again I would do an fpack.


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 22, 2011)

We pick wild elderberries. The way to find them is in June, around here, when they bloom. You can't miss those beautiful white blooms. Then you take notes on where you found them. We pick in one area and get all we need for the year. We made elder blossom wine too... not bottled yet. Our picking takes place on Labor Day weekend, as a rule.

Debbie


----------

